# Mackerel?



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi ive had a look at the food that mice likes and not quite sure if mackerel would be ok to give them. The only reason why i ask is because i was grilling mackerel yesterday and i swear every mouse was out watching me!! (i think they were drooling too :lol 
Mackerel is full of omega 3 fatty acids you think it will be okay, they really seem keen on trying it.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Well wild mice such as the House mouse will have a go at most foods , I think mackarel would stink the cage out a bit lol ,I would try it but keep an eye out incase hey take it away and hide it


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine had some the other day and loved it.


----------

